# Doe retained placenta



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
My doe birthed twin boys last night about 5 pm. This AM she still has the after birth hanging . I dont think she passed anything. I will call when the vet opens. What can I do now , what will the vet do? 

Thanks....


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

It can take up to 24hrs to pass the afterbirth/placenta. I wouldn't worry yet. But it's always good to have a vet's opinion. Do not pull the placental tissue out, even if it is dragging behind the doe. Doing so will cause the doe to die. If it is dragging, tie it up in a knot and allow it to continue expulsion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a shot of Oxytocin. That should help her pass her placenta. You could also give it the gentlest of tugs to see if it is just hanging there. If it has detached, you should barely have to pull on it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do Not pull it! If it is attached it can rip her uterus!!
You can get a shot of Oxytocin from the vet; it is RX only. 
You can give her a shot of BoSe also RX if she has not had one recently and your area is deficient in selenium. 
You also can try giving her a raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If it is long enough, you can try to tie it in a knot and it will put a littel extra weight on it. 

Could she have lost it and she ate it?


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses! 
I am reading the Natural Goat Care Book by Pat Coleby. She says not to worry too much about retained afterbirth. (page 274) To give 2 teaspoons of vit c for 10 days to prevent septicemia and the after birth should be reabsorbed safely. ANY comments on this?

I just went out and checked. The doe has a thick streamer hanging down from her vulva. It looks like the same as when I left her last night. I looked thru her pen and did not see any more piles of slime ( we cleaned it out after she had the boys.) I just gave her over 40 ccs of Colloidal Silver and Molasses and put vinegar in her water bucket. The vet said to wait on the Oxytocin.

I have all kinds of herbs but I can not find my Raspberry leaf. Is there any other kind of herbs that will help her contract?


Thanks again. The boys are really big... she was over 24 inches wide during the last few days!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I find when mine hold it to long, I give them Bo-se and 2 Vit E for humans gel tab, I will cut the end off of the gel tabs and put it in their mouth, not that long after, they will drop the afterbirth. It is selenium deficiency.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rev144 said:


> Thank you all for your responses!
> I am reading the Natural Goat Care Book by Pat Coleby. She says not to worry too much about retained afterbirth. (page 274) To give 2 teaspoons of vit c for 10 days to prevent septicemia and the after birth should be reabsorbed safely. ANY comments on this?
> 
> I just went out and checked. The doe has a thick streamer hanging down from her vulva. It looks like the same as when I left her last night. I looked thru her pen and did not see any more piles of slim ( we cleaned it out after she had the boys.) I just gave her over 40 ccs of Colloidal Silver and Molasses and put vinegar in her water bucket. The vet said to wait on the Oxytocin.


Yeah, I usually don't worry about it because they either eat it all up or it will reabsorb. I do give the does molasses in their water after delivery, but that's it.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Rev144, My Nigerian gave me a scare 2 weeks ago when I didn't see her pass her placenta. I am assuming she ate it or absorbed it. I took the advice of the wonderful people here and began Vit C and watched her temp. She never seemed to "get sick" and always was within the normal range of temps. The membrane sack stringiness left after about 24 hours and she had what I would call "normal bleeding" now that I've survived it. It was a bit stressful not knowing, but with Vit C and temping every so often, I felt confident that she was OK because she was letting kids nurse, eating and drinking normally and up running around. 

Good luck!! BTW - what part of Idaho are you in?


----------

